# Discounted MX wills in September



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Just a reminder - during the month of September, MX notarios will prepare a MX will at a big discount. Locally, the cost during September is 940 pesos. If you have anything of value in MX, and don't want to create a big mess for your survivors, now's the time to do it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Big discount in Sept.*



GringoCArlos said:


> Just a reminder - during the month of September, MX notarios will prepare a MX will at a big discount. Locally, the cost during September is 940 pesos. If you have anything of value in MX, and don't want to create a big mess for your survivors, now's the time to do it.


Just a reminder!

In a couple of weeks [all of Sept.] you can get a will made in most of Mexico for a discount and this is good because they are expensive here compared to most things.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Just a reminder - during the month of September, MX notarios will prepare a MX will at a big discount. Locally, the cost during September is 940 pesos. If you have anything of value in MX, and don't want to create a big mess for your survivors, now's the time to do it.


Thanks for the heads-up.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

My recollection is that I paid a little more than the $940 pesos mentioned earlier in this thread. I had a will done last year and I think it was more like $1300 although I don't remember the exact figure. Maybe it depends on the city or area or maybe the particular Notario Publico.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Just a reminder - during the month of September, MX notarios will prepare a MX will at a big discount. Locally, the cost during September is 940 pesos. If you have anything of value in MX, and don't want to create a big mess for your survivors, now's the time to do it.


The answer to my question! You are still around. Glad to know.

How do you get to be a guest? :confused2:

Whoops! Just noticed that post was from 2011. Not recent. Maybe you are still missing!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

September is a couple of days away. Here I was told the notarias have a 50% discount on wills all month. I presume I will need an official translation this time which I have no idea what it will cost as last time I did not get one, but should have.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> September is a couple of days away. Here I was told the notarias have a 50% discount on wills all month. I presume I will need an official translation this time which I have no idea what it will cost as last time I did not get one, but should have.


You probably don't need to do that because your will won't be executed in Mexico anyhow--or am I missing something?

You need a will in Mexico, for assets you have in Mexico, like a house. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True. YOu will want a US will for property/accounts in the USA, but definitely a separate Mexican will for stuff in Mexico.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Whatever assets, including money and automobiles, trailers, etc, that is in MX at the time of your death, is subject to a Mexican will.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

DNP said:


> You probably don't need to do that because your will won't be executed in Mexico anyhow--or am I missing something?
> 
> You need a will in Mexico, for assets you have in Mexico, like a house. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


I´m thinking everything. House in Mexico, Mexican car and Mexican bank accounts, maybe even personal property that has sentimental value I have brought down with me.

I have heard it is much easier if you have property in Mexico to have a will from here than just one in the US or Canada for all involved.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I was looking for the word for Will in Spanish and still haven't found it. Seems all the English sites don't think Spanish is important. Also wonder if there a standard form that you might find in a papeleria.

Did find this one good piece of info below ....


*A Will and Testament done in front of a “Notario Publico”:*

The procedure must be the following: One presents to the “Notario Publico” his wishes as to whom will inherit his goods either verbally or in writing. The “Notario Publico” will then draw the final document and he must ask directly in person, without any other person in the room, if that is his wishes, if the answer is affirmative the “Notario Publico” then asks the person to sign in the volume of his study and then he signs. In the event that this procedure is not followed the Will and Testament is not valid and can be contested in Court.

To be able to acquire the goods mentioned in a Will and Testament one must go through a “probate” legal process in front of the Tribunal, once the document is declared valid by the Court or Tribunal the file goes to a “Notario Publico” who will attest the verdict.

*“Fideicomiso” of Administration (similar to a living trust): *

The advantage of electing this type of vehicle is that there is no need for a “probate” process thus saving the heirs lots of money. Once the document is drafted indicating the exact wishes a “Notario Publico” will certify it and it becomes a public document. It is recommended to elect for this form in the event that part of the goods are in the form of money to be used for children so as to guarantee that the money is not used in the wrong way and / or in the case that personal services to a person in need due to physical disability are to be continued after one’s death.

Defining your Will and Testament for Property in Mexico


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't edit the above so this is "Will"

*Testamentos*

Un testamento es un documento que dispone lo que sucederá con tus propiedades cuando falleces. También determinará quién heredará tu propiedad, quién será el tutor legal de tus hijos, y quién administrará tu caudal hereditario, es decir, quién será la persona que se encargará de manejar tus cosas después que fallezcas. Si no hay testamento todas estas decisiones se toman de acuerdo con las disposiciones de la ley.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Testamentos (wills)*

I realize this is an old post I am perpetuating yet again, but September has made this information relevant. I'll make this post a thank you to the original poster and to those who have added to the thread. My wife and I had wills done today by a notario in Querétaro for a fee that I was quite happy with, ~ 900 pesos per. She is a notario we have used before, so we didn't shop for a Sept discount, we just stopped by her office. Actually, there were flyers pasted up and down the street proclaiming that Sept is the month for creating your will. If you do not have a Mexican will, and you are in a situation where one would be beneficial to your survivors (who isn't?) there's still a lot of Sept left.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll ditto the thanks!! After several years of procrastinating, I finally got my will in the works, using the same notario as for my fideicomiso, and am due to sign it on Tuesday. Cost will be 1,000 pesos (discounted from 2,000), but I didn't shop around, either. The folks in this notaría have been very helpful.


----------

